# How often do you think



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

a couple, who has been in a committed relationship for some time have sex? What do you think would be normal amount of times per week?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Once a week. Sometimes more, sometimes less. Based on my limited experience anyway.

Ideally, it'd be at least 3 times a day. :yes


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I would say 5 times a week is normal. HAHAHA j/k, in reality, once or twice. It really depends on how the two feel during each day of the week and how much they work. They atleast can get it on during the weekend =P


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I would say that number can fluctuate greatly. I know there was a period of time when my husband and I had opposite days off, worked opposite shifts, so needless to say there wasnt a whole lot going on....

Whatever the number the two decide on for themselves is the right number I would say.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Since when does normal or average matter in this area? Whatever works for that particular couple is the right number -- be it 5 times a day or 5 times a decade.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.durex.com/nz/gssContent.asp? ... intQid=371
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/st ... 77,00.html

Here is the information you are looking for.

I am pretty far behind at 0, so I better find a girl that wants to get it on a lot to catch up. :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

at least once a day i would say


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hungarians (152) and Bulgarians (151) are the most sexually active, while Russia - the nation least likely to be happy with its sex life achieves a top three place.

Uh oh! :eek


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Anywhere between 1-14 times. But I've never been in a relationship so dont listen to me.


----------



## blackwidow (May 2, 2007)

> Sexually active adults worldwide are having sex 127 times a year on average


I don't know...I think people lie on those surveys.

When we were first married it was like 2-3 times a day...after being married for six years it's more like 2 - 3 times a week...sometimes less when we're really busy.

In talking to our close friends who have also been married for a while, they average once a week to once a month, depends on the couple, and like someone already mentioned work, kids, and a person's level of stress/mood will affect it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: How often do you think*



> Sexually active adults worldwide are having sex 127 times a year on average


right...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: How often do you think*



blackwidow said:


> > .
> >
> > In talking to our close friends who have also been married for a while, they average once a month.


jesus.

*mental note. dont get married*


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

I guess I'd take what I can get... :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: How often do you think*



Gumaro said:


> blackwidow said:
> 
> 
> > > .
> ...


Haha, Gumaro,  you watch one day you too will be saying your vows.

I think the once a month comes around in every marriage at some point but usually because something is going on. For instance, last fall my husband's mother fell ill to cancer and we were doing hospice care in our home and working opposite shifts. During that time, sex was not only placed on the back burner, but the burner was pretty much turned off.

I would hope most couples are having sex more than 12 times a year as an AVERAGE though :afr


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, I haven't been in a relationship, but I don't think I'd accept less than once a day unless circumstances were extremely difficult. If you are having sex, why would you not do it on a daily basis? :stu


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

daaaaave said:


> Well, I haven't been in a relationship, but I don't think I'd accept less than once a day unless circumstances were extremely difficult. If you are having sex, why would you not do it on a daily basis? :stu


 :lol :haha :spit :rofl


----------



## Airick10 (May 10, 2007)

Well that's encouragement. :sigh

If there isn't anything once a day, what's the point?!?


----------



## blackwidow (May 2, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> Well, I haven't been in a relationship, but I don't think I'd accept less than once a day unless circumstances were extremely difficult. If you are having sex, why would you not do it on a daily basis? :stu





Airick10 said:


> Well that's encouragement. sigh
> 
> If there isn't anything once a day, what's the point?!? Wink


 :haha ...just wait...one of these days you'll see what we mean.

I would love to think that that kind of sex drive is around after being with someone for a long time...but it tapers off. Maybe because sex is so accessible the need to have it every day isn't as strong, it becomes a common activity, like doing laundry (but better of course), and married life is so full of distractions, everyday chores, cute puppy and kitty wanting to snuggle.

Sometimes we lay in bed and just laugh at things that happened through the day...but have no desire to have sex. Marriage isn't a bad thing because you have less sex, it's just different...I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't get why some are saying "never get married" etc. As far as I know the studies say that marred people have the most sex. Singles sex tends to be sporadic.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

^ They're just perpetuating the stereotype of married people. :b


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Once a day for the rest of your life with someone is a bit much... What worries me is when a couple when they are first together, only have sex once a week. There are couples out there like that and to me something seems wrong in that picture. Even if the couple are working their butts off, there is always a little bit of time for hankey, atleast 2-3 times a week when you are first with that person right? When a couple only have sex once a week, and one of the partners, responcible of the fact they are having it once a week wants to go EVEN LESS than once a week.. to me that tells me that person either doesnt have much of a sex drive to begin with, or is not turned on by the one they are with.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

It's all subjective. It truly depends on the two people involved.......I don't believe there is a "set" amount of times.

My ex......He was sexless, totally.....useless really. Another ex........we could have sex two and three times a day, and we were together over a year, if we didn't have to go to work, we wouldn't have gotten out of bed, total sexual chemestry............However, we weren't compatable in any other area. We continued to see each other for over two years, then some people from this board, threatened to have me locked up.........He wasn't good for me emotionally;-) Dang, I miss him sometimes;-) 

There has to be a meeting of the minds, has to be discussed, both parties have to be open and honest.


----------



## paralelle9229 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd say from my experience and from talking to friends, between once every few weeks to two to three times a week. I wish it was more though!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

daaaaave said:


> Well, I haven't been in a relationship, but I don't think I'd accept less than once a day unless circumstances were extremely difficult. If you are having sex, why would you not do it on a daily basis? :stu


Think about this: You have to get up for work at 5:30 a.m. You work from 8:00 to 5:30. Then you go to class from 6:00 to 9:30. You get home around 10:00 at night. Then you eat dinner and do your homework, going to bed at midnight. Now imagine this happens four times a week. On the fifth day, you wake up at 7:00 and work from 9:00 to 5:30. You spend the weekend trying to do write papers, do the rest of your homework, clean the place you live at, grocery shop, take care of other misc. duties, and catch up on lost sleep.

Now imagine that your partner's schedule is the complete opposite of yours, so that the two of you barely see each other on four of those days.

How many days a week do you think you're going to have sex?

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

if me and my gf spent a day and night together and didn't have sex we would prolly think wtf. There has been a few days we didn't, but everytime we didn't was when we were busy all day and got drunk that night. I suck at sex drunk, its dangerous. We have only been able to see each other on the weekend other then the last 3 weeks because ive been inbetween work and school. We might slow down now that im working 5 days a week with 50+ hours.

i think the 3rd weekend we spent together after actualy having sex we did it like 6 times, and a few other we did it like 4-5 times over the weekend, thats with fridays off to.

i wish i knew how many times total it was so i could compare the 5 months we have been together vrs the yearly average. i bet we would be pretty well on par. :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Kelly said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I haven't been in a relationship, but I don't think I'd accept less than once a day unless circumstances were extremely difficult. If you are having sex, why would you not do it on a daily basis? :stu
> ...


with that schedule i dont even think you could find time to hang yourself


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

:lol That's my boyfriend's schedule. 

I feel bad for him right now. He's tired and it's really obvious. 

Have a nice day,
kelly


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

SebFontain said:


> I would say 5 times a week is normal. HAHAHA j/k, in reality, once or twice. It really depends on how the two feel during each day of the week and how much they work. They atleast can get it on during the weekend =P


I don't know I can't imagine how much a guy works affecting whether he'll have sex.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Kelly said:


> daaaaave said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I haven't been in a relationship, but I don't think I'd accept less than once a day unless circumstances were extremely difficult. If you are having sex, why would you not do it on a daily basis? :stu
> ...


So how many hours each day do you see each other? If it's one hour then that should do the trick, lol.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

:um 


I assume you guys were just joking around, but really. People don't get together just for the sex.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: How often do you think*



pinkeye said:


> :um
> 
> I assume you guys were just joking around, but really. People don't get together just for the sex.


Some do, some don't;-)


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't know what's normal for most people, but normal for me would be every day, or at least 4-5 times a week.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I honestly don't know after reading some of these posts. I am obviously not married, but some of you know what my schedule is. I just logged off my work network after checking some test runs :lol
I work anywhere from 45-65 (sometimes more) hours a week. Combined with running about four hours a week total, it doesn't leave much time for any kind of relationship, let alone what would be sex. 

I need a life first! :cry


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

at least 5 times a day.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: How often do you think*



nesteroff said:


> at least 5 times a day.


will you marry me?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: How often do you think*



nesteroff said:


> at least 5 times a day.


is that sarcasm?


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Combined with running about four hours a week total, it doesn't leave much time for any kind of relationship, let alone what would be sex.


So have sex 4 hours a week instead of running...you're getting a good workout either way :banana

I've never been in a committed relationship, but I'm guessing them folks do it 1-3 times a week.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: re: How often do you think*



blackwidow said:


> > Sexually active adults worldwide are having sex 127 times a year on average


I got some catching up to do.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Ideally once a week would be great for me. The reason why I say that is because I have been so busy lately that sex pretty much takes a back seat to everything else. I cant have sex and be emotionally there with my partner if my mind is on 52 million other things that need to get done. I am the type of person that has to get all my work done first before I can relax and do anything else. I have always been that way.

I also think that if I had it once a day that after awhile it would get boring. How would you have time to miss it if you did it every day? :stu For me its more meaningful if I wait a few days.


----------

